# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  filmnet  μέσω tv card

## chris_20

Γειά σας παίδες . 
Ξέρει κανείς κανένα προγραμματάκι που να αποκωδικοποιεί το σήμα του filmnet μέσω της pci κάρτας tv του υπολογιστή; 

Έχω και αποκωδικοποιητή και έχω ένα αρχείο που λέει πώς να  βραχυκυκλώσεις το chip κλπ ωστε να αποκωδικοποιεί χωρίς συνδρομές , ξέρετε άμα δουλεύει αυτο ?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## PCMan

Υπάρχουν πολλά κολπάκια για διάφορους αποκωδικοποιητές. Αν ψάξεις στο google θα βρείς διάφορα.

Για το πρώτο που λές, ισχύει αν η κάρτα σου έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο τσιπάκι(το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι πως το λένε) πάνω της.
Έχω κάποια προγράμματα για αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## aeonios

Παιδιά (δυστυχώς) απαγορεύεται να συζητάμε για αυτό το θέμα (το χωρίς συνδρομές ) ανοικτά μια και οι δικηγόροι της NO*A θεωρούν πως προωθείται έτσι η πειρατεία.
Το θέμα κλειδώνει....

----------

